
Why has England come to be known “Angleterre” in French? - yaa_minu
https://old.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/31zrpj/why_has_england_come_to_be_known_angleterre_in/
======
simonblack
England is a contraction of Angles-land (Land where the Angles Live)

A literal translation of 'Angleterre' is 'Angle Land'

